# Do women want dominated



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I was just curious if women prefer being dominated, I get the impression from my wife she wants to be told when and how to have sex? Hope this is the right place to ask this.


----------



## minimouse (Sep 14, 2013)

edbopc said:


> I was just curious if women prefer being dominated, I get the impression from my wife she wants to be told when and how to have sex? Hope this is the right place to ask this.


I can't speak for all women, but this one LOVES to be dominated in bed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## accept1 (Sep 23, 2013)

I suppose not all women are the same. But even those who prefer to be 'dominated' dont prefer this with just any man.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Take me!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Depends what you mean by dominated really I suppose.

If you mean Dom/sub stuff then not everyone is into that.

If you simply mean the man takes charge a little more in the bedroom then my wife likes that.

We like to mix it up a bit.

One of the things I do, to save looking a bit wussy and asking her if she wants me to 'take' her hard is to say something along the lines of "If you don't stop playing with my nipples I am going to *&^% you so hard."

If she carries on I know she wants me to hold her down and take her.

If she stops I know she wants it gentler.

One of the problems is one persons dominant is anothers wussy behaviour. You just have to work out what is best for your marriage.

One way to gauge it is to be a bit 'rough' give her a bit of a pounding and then the next day say "I'm sorry I was rough last night, you just drove me mad with desire."
If she purrs like the cat that got the cream you know she loved it. If she complains you know she doesn't.

I suspect my wife is typical of many women, she loves to think that she has tipped me over the edge till sheer lust drives me.


----------



## Joylush (Sep 28, 2013)

Probably depends on the woman but I'd have to for many the answer would be yes. I'm having to do some retraining on that issue myself as I think it's hard for many men to understand exactly what that means and it feel comfortable with it as they don't want to appear insensitive/disrespectful. Being ravaged by the man you love is or should be a big turn on for most women-we like to feel desired. 

Then again I and I'm quite sure many others (especially those comfortable with their sexuality/sensuality) are happy being the aggressor as well. I know my man enjoys when I take charge. But even as "comfortable" as I am with who I am I still on occasion at times feel like I might be too much--you know how open can I really be without him thinking there's something wrong with me? Now I've always enjoyed sex but during menopause had some functionality issues.....hence in need of some HRT. Problem solved although sometimes I wonder if I shouldn't cut back on the testosterone. Nah. It's just too nice.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> I suspect my wife is typical of many women, she loves to think that she has tipped me over the edge till sheer lust drives me.


What? You mean we don't?!!!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> .
> 
> I suspect my wife is typical of many women, she loves to think that she has tipped me over the edge till sheer lust drives me.


I believe this is it, in a nut shell.

Women tend to be responsive in bed. Women like that their man is sooooo amped up by her charms he gets a little out of control. Gentle love making certainly has it's place, but when a husband has been looking/leering at her all day, when he takes every opportunity to brush against her, steals a kiss, then whispers she's gonna get "it so hard" tonight, she's gonna be wet before she even gets to the bedroom. Then when a husband takes control and maybe holds her down, or tosses her from one position to the next (rag dolling) .... Yes Sir!

Kids in the house though... Makes it kinda tricky.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I believe this is it, in a nut shell.
> 
> Women tend to be responsive in bed. Women like that their man is sooooo amped up by her charms he gets a little out of control. Gentle love making certainly has it's place, but when a husband has been looking/leering at her all day, when he takes every opportunity to brush against her, steals a kiss, then whispers she's gonna get "it so hard" tonight, she's gonna be wet before she even gets to the bedroom. Then when a husband takes control and maybe holds her down, or tosses her from one position to the next (rag dolling) .... Yes Sir!
> 
> Kids in the house though... Makes it kinda tricky.


I think I want to jump in the sac with you ANON. That gave me the tingles.....


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

We like to mix it up as well. On occasion my wife likes to be dominated. My wife loves the missionary position...she loves when I press down on her with my body weight and pin both of her hands down. I could tell she loves it because she is most wet in this position. Other times she likes to be taken from behind while I press down on her back...usually with my left hand and hold her hip with my right. I just thrust away and she loves it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I think I'm in love with this thread


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

It's sexy for sure...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

But it's strange, some things are off limits.

She hates me smacking her arse while taking her.

Says "I'm your wife, not a flippin' horse."

That's why I said to the OP, they have to work out what works in their marriage.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> But it's strange, some things are off limits.
> 
> She hates me smacking her arse while taking her.
> 
> ...


Ass smack'n not my thing either. Never thought of it as riding a horse though!! LOL I guess that's where save a horse, ride a cowboy comes in..


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Ass smack'n not my thing either. Never thought of it as riding a horse though!! LOL I guess that's where save a horse, ride a cowboy comes in..


My wife doesn't like it either so I don't it instead she said I can thrust as hard as I want ;-)
Good compromise if you ask me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

I used to think that women wanted freedom in the bedroom. I gave them whatever they wanted, and was very attentive to their needs. Not to say that I'm not anymore, but I've found that they really like it when I just do what I want and show them I'm in charge. 

One cat came over for a weekend and while we were in bed she just kept talking. She was starting to get a little miffed with me, "Why won't you tell me what you're feeling, blah blah blah." I got on top of her, held my hand over her mouth, started pounding her hard and told her to shut up and take it. And she did. Afterwards she told me that was the hottest moment of her life. 

I am not saying that women should be abused or raped or whatever. I'm saying most women don't know how to tell you what to do to make them happy because they themselves don't know. I show them what makes them happy, and they gladly submit. 

I mean, except for my ex wife of course.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I've never ever had a complaint when I shoved my STBX against the wall and rammed her. However, I did recieve complaints when I didn't or when I didn't perform up to her expectations.

Conclusion: You can never go wrong with manhandling a woman.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

My wife seems to be brought up as she is supposed to take care of the man, have supper ready, house cleaned, etc. About the only time I get lucky is when I tell her I want some. She usually complies, I have held her arms behind her pounding her doggy and she loves it. I like being asked for sex too and never get that, disappointing. Honestly I would like being dominated too!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Vanguard said:


> I got on top of her, held my hand over her mouth, started pounding her hard and told her to shut up and take it. And she did. Afterwards she told me that was the hottest moment of her life.


Yah...that would shut-up allot of girls. At least until they start to moan. But then you could fill her mouth up with something else and problem solved again. 

Did I just post that?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

edbopc said:


> My wife seems to be brought up as she is supposed to take care of the man, have supper ready, house cleaned, etc. About the only time I get lucky is when I tell her I want some. She usually complies, I have held her arms behind her pounding her doggy and she loves it. I like being asked for sex too and never get that, disappointing. Honestly I would like being dominated too!


Yea that can be fun too.

I like being queened.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

edbopc said:


> Honestly I would like being dominated too!


You should start a thread on that...


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> You should start a thread on that...


You are a genious!


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Dominating my wife will get you a knee to the groin...please don't ask, I'm trying to block that night out lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

edbopc said:


> You are a genious!


I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

so what I take from here is some do and some don't. Understand that, I guess all you can do is try and get the knee in the groin or not.....I did not intend to mean to mean restrain women and torture them, playful fun only...


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

edbopc said:


> so what I take from here is some do and some don't. Understand that, I guess all you can do is try and get the knee in the groin or not.....I did not intend to mean to mean restrain women and torture them, playful fun only...


 
Restrain and torture could be playful fun. Just sayin


----------



## minimouse (Sep 14, 2013)

edbopc said:


> so what I take from here is some do and some don't. Understand that, I guess all you can do is try and get the knee in the groin or not.....I did not intend to mean to mean restrain women and torture them, playful fun only...


If you suspect your wife might like to be dominated, start small. During sex, order her to do something you know she's comfortable with (even if its just changing positions or whatever) and see how she responds. Smack her on the behind when the position lends itself to that. If she likes it, then you can up the dominance next time...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Working on my plan, anniversary later this month.......


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Please share?!!!!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Well I like the note card thing with the events planned out for the day, then a note in a corked bottle for the evening events. Maybe have the handcuffs out in the bedroom,,,,,,,,,cmon help me out, ....


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

edbopc said:


> Well I like the note card thing with the events planned out for the day, then a note in a corked bottle for the evening events. Maybe have the handcuffs out in the bedroom,,,,,,,,,cmon help me out, ....


Write on the bathroom mirror with whiteboard markers a countdown to the # of days until you bang her silly.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Only problem with that is was going to be a surprise, but I like it a lot, you going to do that?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Well you could always write something you love about her everyday for a week. 

But remember to wipe it off, not wash. 

I might. Maybe I'll do it in the shower instead. With arrows pointing to what I love!! Haha.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

What you love? Lets see, flowers, sunset, new hair shampoo,,,new car, hum....what could that be?????


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

edbopc said:


> What you love? Lets see, flowers, sunset, new hair shampoo,,,new car, hum....what could that be?????


Ed!!! Be more romantic... Ugh!

Examples:
I love the way your skin feels against my body
I love the way you shiver when I kiss you from behind
I love the way you bite your lip when your longing for release
I love the smell of your Uhhhh when your wet and thirsty

Got it?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

yep I was being sarcastic, sorry, I love my wifes soft skin,,,mmmm


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

edbopc said:


> Well I like the note card thing with the events planned out for the day, then a note in a corked bottle for the evening events. Maybe have the handcuffs out in the bedroom,,,,,,,,,cmon help me out, ....


Let me touch on a few topics in this thread ...

I read a thread on TAM once where the author (who's name escapes me) talked about buying his wife different colors of panties. He wrote her a love letter with an explanation of what each color meant. Tiger stripes told her that he was going to f*ck her like an animal, pink for romance, and so on. He would leave a pair on her bed in the morning to get her worked up during the day. 

I can think of choices that would mean submission or submissive acts, but I'm kind of pervy that way. I love this idea, but for some reason I haven't done it myself yet :scratchhead:. Along similar lines, I found a box of temporary tattoo paper for ink jet printers. I have been toying with the idea of printing some that are explicitly naughty, and leaving one for her to put somewhere on her body to wear for the day. Nothing that anyone can see, but I hope that knowing that "spank me" is printed on her bottom will keep her panties soaked all day long.

Which brings me to spanking. I never would have guessed that my wife would like it, much less adores it. Over 15 years into our marriage I was giving her a hot oil massage and as I moved to go clean my hands, I gave her an "all done" spank. It wasn't even very hard. I can still remember her moan ... Instead of getting up to clean up, I spanked her again and discovered that if I want a wet spot on the sheets that spanking is the way to go. 

I have left love notes for my wife before. I try to make them elegant because I think it matters. I bought some really nice note paper and a gold arts and craft pen. I have really nice handwriting (if I do say so myself), and can write with flourishes. I have gotten lazy lately and have been sending e-mails. I have decided that I don't like that as much, so I think I'll go back to writing texts.

I have to run an errand, but I'll think up other ideas.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

edbopc said:


> yep I was being sarcastic, sorry, I love my wifes soft skin,,,mmmm


Thank goodness!! LMAO.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

pplwatching said:


> Let me touch on a few topics in this thread ...
> 
> I read a thread on TAM once where the author (who's name escapes me) talked about buying his wife different colors of panties. He wrote her a love letter with an explanation of what each color meant. Tiger stripes told her that he was going to f*ck her like an animal, pink for romance, and so on. He would leave a pair on her bed in the morning to get her worked up during the day.
> 
> ...


Love the panty thing yes,,,,note made, I spank my wifes behind too but she doesn't moan, then again she never tells me to stop either, I will have to look into the tattoo paper too for future reference. I have been doin the note thing for 15 years, anywhere and everywhere.:smthumbup:


----------



## gumtree (Jun 1, 2013)

My lover is dominant, although he likes me to take initiative in bed sometimes too, he's in no way overbearing. But I think it really does start outside the bedroom, by behaving in a manly way, I really respond to that. My jaw hit the floor when he firmly 'told me off' for behaving badly toward him. After years as a dominant female in my marriage it was a real turn on to finally have a man tell me (in a loving way) where his line was drawn and know he meant it. I stopped in my tracks, admitted he was right and changed my behaviour. Wow, I submitted!

I think as women we sometimes control so many aspects of our lives that we can get a bit 'out of line' when it comes to our behaviour in relationships. And that carries over to the bedroom. I spent years being an alpha female with beta husband, always initiating in the bedroom and now the huge relief of having a man come on strong is erotic. WITH TRUST in a relationship 'no' can mean 'yes, but convince me with your passion'.

As far as I know... I'm not into being spanked, but definitely being a bit manhandled, demonstrating his physical strength by pinning me or lifting me sometimes. Especially after some sexy texting build-up, a message like: "you'd best not be playing with yourself love, or I'll have to come over there and give you a thrashing" get me very amped up and begging for my thrashing. Love it.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

gumtree said:


> My lover is dominant, although he likes me to take initiative in bed sometimes too, he's in no way overbearing. But I think it really does start outside the bedroom, by behaving in a manly way, I really respond to that. My jaw hit the floor when he firmly 'told me off' for behaving badly toward him. After years as a dominant female in my marriage it was a real turn on to finally have a man tell me (in a loving way) where his line was drawn and know he meant it. I stopped in my tracks, admitted he was right and changed my behaviour. Wow, I submitted!
> 
> I think as women we sometimes control so many aspects of our lives that we can get a bit 'out of line' when it comes to our behaviour in relationships. And that carries over to the bedroom. I spent years being an alpha female with beta husband, always initiating in the bedroom and now the huge relief of having a man come on strong is erotic. WITH TRUST in a relationship 'no' can mean 'yes, but convince me with your passion'.
> 
> As far as I know... I'm not into being spanked, but definitely being a bit manhandled, demonstrating his physical strength by pinning me or lifting me sometimes. Especially after some sexy texting build-up, a message like: "you'd best not be playing with yourself love, or I'll have to come over there and give you a thrashing" get me very amped up and begging for my thrashing. Love it.


Oh? That is sexy. Hmmmmmm


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I so want spanked again!


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

gumtree said:


> Especially after some sexy texting build-up, a message like: "you'd best not be playing with yourself love, or I'll have to come over there and give you a thrashing" get me very amped up and begging for my thrashing. Love it.


See, I'd be saying, 'I hope you're playing with yourself now. Get it nice a ready for me.'


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Then I'd say. You wait your turn now. Mr.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Then I'd say. You wait your turn now. Mr.


As long as I can watch.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

My wife loves to be Man Handled 

But I make her earn it


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Write on the bathroom mirror with whiteboard markers a countdown to the # of days until you bang her silly.


Bang her silly

That will improve her sence of humor


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> My wife loves to be Man Handled
> 
> But I make her earn it


Please share. How does she earn it?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

The hard way!


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Please share. How does she earn it?


She has to do everything I ask for 

Without me asking

But you already knew that didn't you .


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

just got it 55 said:


> Bang her silly
> 
> That will improve her sence of humor


I have started that,,,22 more


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> She has to do everything I ask for
> 
> Without me asking
> 
> But you already knew that didn't you .


 no story for my book? Dang that sounded like it was going to be good. Oh well, on to the next 50 shades of TAM!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Let me get my whip out now!


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> no story for my book? Dang that sounded like it was going to be good. Oh well, on to the next 50 shades of TAM!


Here is a story for your book.

I put my chest firmly against her cl!t 

Looked up to her in the candle light and told her

I am going to make you cvm with just my heartbeat

Yes I am that cool


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Lol. That's it?!! Did she cum with your heartbeat?!! If she did you must have some rhythm to that heart of yours!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

strong vibrations maybe....


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

edbopc said:


> strong vibrations maybe....


That's the first o from the heart I've heard of! Lol


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Lol. That's it?!! Did she cum with your heartbeat?!! If she did you must have some rhythm to that heart of yours!


 "That's it " Wow you Canadian Girls are tough

I thought you would cum just reading it.

I need to work on my game


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

She does get that bad boy apumpin

So she certainly earns it


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> She does get that bad boy apumpin
> 
> So she certainly earns it


How sweet. Awe! What a cutie you are.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I have not seen a lot of women answer the question, I am sure there are some that like tied up and most not.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

edbopc said:


> I have started that,,,22 more


So cruel to make them wait that long


----------



## alwaysforever (Jul 28, 2012)

Force my legs apart. bite inner thigh. Devour Suzy. Throw me into MULTIPlE positions. Pull my hair till my back arches.put your hands around my neck. Hold my arms behind my back while your behind. Thats how my man gets it and gets it right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_ i could go on and on . I know i love to be dominated in bed. I can see the primal beast come out in him and boy is it a turn onnnnnnnn!


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

alwaysforever said:


> Force my legs apart. bite inner thigh. Devour Suzy. Throw me into MULTIPlE positions. Pull my hair till my back arches.put your hands around my neck. Hold my arms behind my back while your behind. Thats how my man gets it and gets it right.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Only 11 posts since July 2011 ?

You have so much to offer here


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

alwaysforever said:


> Force my legs apart. bite inner thigh. Devour Suzy. Throw me into MULTIPlE positions. Pull my hair till my back arches.put your hands around my neck. Hold my arms behind my back while your behind. Thats how my man gets it and gets it right.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now that is 50 shades material. You could learn something. 55.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

alwaysforever said:


> Force my legs apart. bite inner thigh. Devour Suzy. Throw me into MULTIPlE positions. Pull my hair till my back arches.put your hands around my neck. Hold my arms behind my back while your behind. Thats how my man gets it and gets it right.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh my.....is it getting a little warm in here? Thanks for the visual alwaysforever, AKA Suzy's Keeper.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

just got it 55 said:


> So cruel to make them wiat that long


That's my anniversary, 22 more days, b=day in 4 days, not that long either ,,,trust me,


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Now that is 50 shades material. You could learn something. 55.


I did and always willing/wanting to learn more

I am a very good student

Pretty good teacher as well


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> I did and always willing/wanting to learn more
> 
> I am a very good student
> 
> Pretty good teacher as well


Prove it


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Prove it


Yes I can learn some new tricks too:scratchhead:


----------



## alwaysforever (Jul 28, 2012)

Please teach me something 55
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

sigh......I so wanted to learn...


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Do women want dominated*



minimouse said:


> I can't speak for all women, but this one LOVES to be dominated in bed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I second this!


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

This is what worked for me
A lifelong clinical study on the art of pleasuring an extraordinary woman

Articles on how to bed a bird in flight 
After 40 years of research these conclusions have been realized

In my youth I had been operating under the assumption I knew what I was doing. She was always willing to participate in sexual activities, love making call it what you will. It was always great for me. Seemed to me the same was true for her. Then we married and as a young husband I thought, well she is mine now. I did not feel there was any more to be learned. I was deeply in love with her and felt the same was true for her.

One night after having made love to her she started crying. She had said she felt she was getting what she needed from me or something along those lines. It hit me hard emotionally at that moment not sure of how to improve. I knew that I needed to be a less selfish lover and made attempts on improving to make her more satisfied and feel more loved.

Children came one after the other life became as they should about them. There was the occasional pillow talk me trying to get her to open up with her feelings. Seemed imposable for her to express what she was feeling. As I did not want to push on mostly for fear of what the answers would be. To worsen matters I was dealing with my insecurities

In our early thirties there were many really good moments in our bed. I recall when she had a pair of white pants size 2 I think I could not keep my hands off of her. Life went on; births and deaths work and so on.

Drifting away but not apart love making became just once in a while to hardly any at all. My feeling was either she was not into sex or just not into sex with me I was a coward to ask. I thought well,”she is responsible for her own sexual fulfillment”. Turns out that I could not have been more wrong. This sweet hot sensual and sexual being was there all the time I just could never get past my own issues of not being able to please her.

Entering my late fifties it really hit me that I was in a practically sexless marriage and not getting any younger. There are only a few more years before the wheels start coming off. I had to find the courage to remedy the situation as I still deeply loved her and my greatest fear has always been losing her. I felt that she was still not getting what she needed from me. Which is in all probability why the sex and passion had disappeared .I was convinced that when the children were gone she would leave me. I was certain her love for me had diminished. Love but not In Love

Well wrong again. Approaching 35 years of marriage I needed to re affirm and rededicate all I have and all that I am to keep her as my wife undeserving as I may be. I have failed her on so many levels .We needed to re connect with each other in a way that only intimacy can do the one thing you share with the only other being on the planet.

Lessons Learned
• Tell her you love her at every opportunity
• Kiss her meaningfully and passionately always
• Stop taking all that she does for granted even though you tell yourself that you don’t
• Keep it fun proceed without expectations let the flow of what’s happening guide your desires
• Send her messages as early as a week before you hope to make love to her…a text…a simple look …a naughty comment.. a kiss or hug out of nowhere … a subtle touch in an erogenous place .Anything to show her what your intentions are. BAD but in a loving way
• Tender loving encouragement coxing her to communicate what is on her mind ,what her concerns are and what will make her happy to open up to what her fantasies are and enact on them
• When you get there (In Bed or otherwise Some fun for another topic)
Take it slow she needs time to nurture her full emotions and arousal tease and please.
• Change it up keep her interested and excited for the anticipation of something new let time go by to build the hunger
• Encourage her to take the lead to take control to dominate if she wants to. To demand she gets what’s needed to please her
• Listen to her breathing anticipate her moves as you move your way around her sweet wondrous body with all her yummy parts. Explore all ways to help her free her mind to maximize her full sexual awareness and potential they are limitless
• Never give in to failure to please her
• Always make her feel safe and secure and let her know her love is a gift
• Always let her know how she effortlessly pleases you always
• Mostly she needs to be made love to but sometimes she just wants to be ****ed (A new revelation who knew? ) She is so sweet I never would have guessed it .Guess I have not been in tune she is an exotic sexual woman 
• Always be respectful even with the revelation listed above
• Compliment her beauty and intelligence
• Have the courage to get the truth of her feeling before they manifest unhappiness for each other
• Just lie with her take in the incredible fortune that has been bestowed upon you sharing her life and bed with you .Savor simply in the touch of her skin and the sweet curve of her hips and back

In conclusion I find the desire for her infinitely greater than those size 2 days. Much more women I had envisioned in days past .She was there then but I had not recognized her for what she has always been. I lacked the skill and insight to cultivate her wants and needs. I shall not waste another moment. Imagine it took me this long to get it. I feel now I am just touching the surface of fulfilling her needs and as long as I am capable I will continue to improve. I will continue my quest to find more ways to please her. Maybe she will have a few ideas herself. It would be so hot for her to tell me. We are so much better than years ago I love her with all there is in me. I never want to live a day without her

That is what I learned

Those men that were in my shoes will be tought by this

Everything now is PERFECT


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

just got it 55 said:


> This is what worked for me
> A lifelong clinical study on the art of pleasuring an extraordinary woman
> 
> Articles on how to bed a bird in flight
> ...


Well said and I agree with your statements, every chance I get I hug my wife, kiss her, all the good stuff, at age almost 55 I have learned a thing or 2 also, wife is still gorgeous at her 49 years, and I tell her so frequently, I savor every moment in that bed I get!


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

When my sweetie gets into our bed every night,that is the best part of my day Sex or no sex.

When she is tired or the Russians are in town

I just hold her so tight and say nothing.To let her know what I feel

I can tell you this pays dividens on the nights she is available

WOW


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Understand that, my wife is truly my best friend too. We have had our problems over the years but it seems the last year or so we are growing much closer, in and out of the bedroom..


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

edbopc said:


> Understand that, my wife is truly my best friend too. We have had our problems over the years but it seems the last year or so we are growing much closer, in and out of the bedroom..


Yup Children are gone all grown up nice no more money issues

all about us now

So you youngins it can get better when you work at it

Dominate be dominated either way

Have Fun Always


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I need to make a new novel.... So touching. I think I feel your heartbeat! Oh la la!


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> I need to make a new novel.... So touching. I think I feel your heartbeat! Oh la la!


Too think I use to be good looking on the outside as well


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> Too think I use to be good looking on the outside as well


Boo! I bet your a love making machine. If you can make your lady cum with a heartbeat. You must be a heart throb!


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Boo! I bet your a love making machine. If you can make your lady cum with a heartbeat. You must be a heart throb!


I had my day there was only one

But I had it

But I am a baby making machine

I have a better completion record than Tom Brady

I have had sex 4 times in my life and have 4 children

That 4 for 4 100% acuracy

Beat that Tommy Boy


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

just got it 55 said:


> I had my day there was only one
> 
> But I had it
> 
> ...


I'd have to say my claim to fame is that I beat the birth control with my first 2 kids. I rendered it ineffective! My wife said I have Super Sperm.

BTW, great advise on your previous post.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thunder7 said:


> I'd have to say my claim to fame is that I beat the birth control with my first 2 kids. I rendered it ineffective! My wife said I have Super Sperm.
> 
> BTW, great advise on your previous post.


We bought a new couch

Had to break it in

Put it to good use

When we were done I got up and said

You're knocked up

#3 came 9 months later

Then # 4 came 3 years later

I still have 1 good one left in me

I threaten to use it on my wife all the time


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

You guys hold so much power in that hose. Not fair!!


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> You guys hold so much power in that hose. Not fair!!


You have no idea Tracy... ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Well, once your hose runs out of water your hooped. Us females on the other hand have an bottomless Pitt. 

So we would for sure win.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Well, once your hose runs out of water your hooped. Us females on the other hand have an bottomless Pitt.
> 
> So we would for sure win.


women don't have a bottomless pit, there is an obstruction so far into the canal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Hmmmmm... You got me. But we'd still win.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Well, once your hose runs out of water your hooped. Us females on the other hand have an bottomless Pitt.
> 
> So we would for sure win.


You don't put any money in the candy machine

You don't get any candy

Oh and you have all the power and you know it


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Good guy 55, good guy!!


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Good guy 55, good guy!!


After I go caveman on my sweetie

She doesn't say that

She calls me nasty and says she hates me


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Well I hope she gets a good punishment for that....


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Well I hope she gets a good punishment for that....


If you call rewarded punishment

Then hell yes


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

The reason that romance novels are so popular:

The men are strong, dominant types. 
They are passionate and skilled.
They are willing to claim and take what they want. 
They are protective. 
They often have two sides, dominant and tender. (the tender side often only seen by his lover)

Most women are drawn to these things. We have an innate desire to be desired, possessed, loved deeply, manhandled some and handled tenderly as well. It is wonderfully empowering when you have the ability to stimulate such passion in a man. 

Some desire more dominance and control, where others just want what is often described in romance novels. Talking with your partner is how you will determine how much dominance she would enjoy the most. She may not even know for sure herself, but a bit of experimentation would be a fun way to find out.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

It took me 35 years to figure out my sweetie liked being 

Rag Dolled as Anon Pink likes to call it

I have been with her for 40 years and always thought of her

as little (Her Maiden Name) from high school


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> It took me 35 years to figure out my sweetie liked being
> 
> Rag Dolled as Anon Pink likes to call it
> 
> ...


Lucky girl you didn't give up!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I like rag dolled idea....


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

I think a lot of women put themselves or let themselves be put in a role of mother, wife, good girl, or other role. 

Thing is, we are good at playing multiple roles. We can be a great mother, wife and friend and also a dirty, passionate, freaky woman as well.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

lovemylife said:


> I think a lot of women put themselves or let themselves be put in a role of mother, wife, good girl, or other role.
> 
> Thing is, we are good at playing multiple roles. We can be a great mother, wife and friend and also a dirty, passionate, freaky woman as well.


Give my wife a lesson, just like that


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

edbopc said:


> Give my wife a lesson, just like that


Then start rag dolling her while you tell her how crazy her hot body makes you. For an extra 10 points you should also tell her the next time she wears (insert appropriate color here) blouse you will have to rip it off her body and kiss your way down to where that sweet nectar flows. The give a dramatic wolf like sniff drive the point home.

I will lay money you will have one very happy wife!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

just got it 55 said:


> After I go caveman on my sweetie
> 
> She doesn't say that
> 
> She calls me nasty and says she hates me


Good to see you guys communicating


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

just got it 55 said:


> This is what worked for me
> A lifelong clinical study on the art of pleasuring an extraordinary woman
> 
> Articles on how to bed a bird in flight
> ...


Two things...

1. It's about time you posted this!

2. Brought tears to my eyes. Just so lovely. Your wife is a lucky woman.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Then start rag dolling her while you tell her how crazy her hot body makes you. For an extra 10 points you should also tell her the next time she wears (insert appropriate color here) blouse you will have to rip it off her body and kiss your way down to where that sweet nectar flows. The give a dramatic wolf like sniff drive the point home.
> 
> I will lay money you will have one very happy wife!


I will try that one for sure..


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Two things...
> 
> 1. It's about time you posted this!
> 
> 2. Brought tears to my eyes. Just so lovely. Your wife is a lucky woman.


I have pretty well tried this too, same outcome,,,nook in her face reading......geeez


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

edbopc said:


> I will try that one for sure..


Kay, but you gotta post back.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I will I promise....


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

AP Please post this thread often

You have so much to contribute


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I have been at her 2 days now wanting something, last night did not work and tonight again,,,nothing, my b=day is in a couple days and I would be willing to bet if I did not beg/ask for sex I would get nothing.....rediculous


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

I think romance novels work for the ladies because dishonest women get turned on by dishonest stories. 

Do women want domination? I don't think my W wants it. If I asked her this question I would be met with 'what do you mean?' Her definition of domination and mine would be poles apart.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

edbopc said:


> I have been at her 2 days now wanting something, last night did not work and tonight again,,,nothing, my b=day is in a couple days and I would be willing to bet if I did not beg/ask for sex I would get nothing.....rediculous


Don't let it get you down. Just keep telling her, you ass is mine for my birthday. Don't make any moves till then. Every day tell her she is going to get some loving on your birthday! Tell her you want her to wear one of your old tee shirts to bed, then rip if off her and laugh telling her you know she never liked that tee shirt anyway!

I know men feel like they have to be respectful, and they should, but a strong man who knows what he wants is sexy as hell!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Don't let it get you down. Just keep telling her, you ass is mine for my birthday. Don't make any moves till then. Every day tell her she is going to get some loving on your birthday! Tell her you want her to wear one of your old tee shirts to bed, then rip if off her and laugh telling her you know she never liked that tee shirt anyway!
> 
> I know men feel like they have to be respectful, and they should, but a strong man who knows what he wants is sexy as hell!


I like your ideas but I hate begging and that's what it feels exactly like.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

When it comes to kissing a guy has to change it up.

Sometimes that long kiss with a hold is great when you go to work, and when you come home sometimes a beck and then a hard hold is in order.

My point is change it up...a quick beck and some tonge...then a 3 quick peck and walk away.. combine that with a French kiss and a peck..........gotta keep them guessing in what their going to get or they get bored and start "finding a friend"

Hell my old lady doesn't know if she is going to get smacked on the @ss or a grope on the t1t when I leave or when I get home!

Again ...gotta keep them guessing or some POS from high school will steal them away...even though the ex boy friend lives with his folks in their garage will he works on his next million dollar investment in pharmaceuticals :rofl:


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Then start rag dolling her while you tell her how crazy her hot body makes you. For an extra 10 points you should also tell her the next time she wears (insert appropriate color here) blouse you will have to rip it off her body and kiss your way down to where that sweet nectar flows. The give a dramatic wolf like sniff drive the point home.
> 
> I will lay money you will have one very happy wife!


WHAT? A wolf like sniff!!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

well I sent her a message on her facebook which goes to her phone saying { I like pink } , she responded what does that mean? I said men do not wear pink they eat it, all I got was a haha.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> I know men feel like they have to be respectful, and they should, but a strong man who knows what he wants is sexy as hell!


Respect is commanded not demanded..we have what you chicks want, it up to you to respect it and your damb right Pink!

We (men) should be respectful , but when it comes to sex it something us guys just have to dominate at...I just don't see any other way.

I just don't understand that whole "pegging thing"


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

edbopc said:


> I like your ideas but I hate begging and that's what it feels exactly like.


I don't blame you about begging. But the long seduction isn't begging. On Sunday you tell her Wednesday is the day you will get to do whatever you want to her hot luscious body. On Monday before you leave for work, remind her to plan a simply dinner on Wednesday because you want her to save her energy for you. Monday night you ramp up the affection with some playful swats to her bottom, whispering in her ear that Wednesday is the day "this ass will be bouncing on my c0ck." On Tuesday you leave a note about which perfume you like best and where you want it applied for Wednesday night....

It's not begging, it's setting the stage, dimming the lights, silencing the orchestra and warming up the chorus.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm going back to the CWI section before I get into trouble with Mrs. the-guy...LOL


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> WHAT? A wolf like sniff!!


Yeah, wolf like. That dedicated laser like focused stare while the nostrils enlarge and only the top portion of the upper lips moves in an upward motion to reveal the scent has been identified and locked onto.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

At the end of the day bro...chicks like confident men!

Check out the "married mans sex life"..the book has nothing to do with sex.

It will do wonders for you.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> I don't blame you about begging. But the long seduction isn't begging. On Sunday you tell her Wednesday is the day you will get to do whatever you want to her hot luscious body. On Monday before you leave for work, remind her to plan a simply dinner on Wednesday because you want her to save her energy for you. Monday night you ramp up the affection with some playful swats to her bottom, whispering in her ear that Wednesday is the day "this ass will be bouncing on my c0ck." On Tuesday you leave a note about which perfume you like best and where you want it applied for Wednesday night....
> 
> It's not begging, it's setting the stage, dimming the lights, silencing the orchestra and warming up the chorus.


Will try, right now I kinda pissed at her


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

the guy said:


> Respect is commanded not demanded..we have what you chicks want, it up to you to respect it and your damb right Pink!
> 
> We (men) should be respectful , but when it comes to sex it something us guys just have to dominate at...I just don't see any other way.
> 
> I just don't understand that whole "pegging thing"


It took me many years to understand the truth in this. 


That pegging thing, meh, to each his own, just glad I don't have to engage in that. Not my bag baby.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Yeah, wolf like. That dedicated laser like focused stare while the nostrils enlarge and only the top portion of the upper lips moves in an upward motion to reveal the scent has been identified and locked onto.


I don't think nostrils flaring and sniffing would get me aroused. I think I'd be slowly backing off looking for the rabies bite.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

edbopc said:


> well I sent her a message on her facebook which goes to her phone saying { I like pink } , she responded what does that mean? I said men do not wear pink they eat it, all I got was a haha.


That's perfect!!!

She's probably totally unsure about how to respond to this. Send her another message with a compliment about her pink.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> It took me many years to understand the truth in this.
> 
> 
> That pegging thing, meh, to each his own, just glad I don't have to engage in that. Not my bag baby.


I get the day off work at my great employer [ tomorrow ] so I planned on some hot action last 2 nights, now I have to work the day after if you know what I mean, unless I demand it tomorrow, light bulb coming back on.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> I don't think nostrils flaring and sniffing would get me aroused. I think I'd be slowly backing off looking for the rabies bite.


That was just one little part of the whole. When you imagine how a man would look at you if he was totally focused on you and your body...describing the whole look, nostrils flaring is a very animalistic reaction, but something most people don't recognize. It's actually very subtle.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

tracyishere said:


> I don't think nostrils flaring and sniffing would get me aroused. I think I'd be slowly backing off looking for the rabies bite.


But once your old man huffs and buffs and blows your house down...well then flaring nosttrils are so bad...

You make sniffing look like a bad thing


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

the guy said:


> But once your old man huffs and buffs and blows your house down...well then flaring nosttrils are so bad...
> 
> You make sniffing look like a bad thing


Oh yeah!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

the guy said:


> But once your old man huffs and buffs and blows your house down...well then flaring nosttrils are so bad...
> 
> You make sniffing look like a bad thing


He can huff and puff and I will blow. But don't be sniffing me it's just wrong.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> That's perfect!!!
> 
> She's probably totally unsure about how to respond to this. Send her another message with a compliment about her pink.


I will tell her personally in her face, and find an old t shirt!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> That was just one little part of the whole. When you imagine how a man would look at you if he was totally focused on you and your body...describing the whole look, nostrils flaring is a very animalistic reaction, but something most people don't recognize. It's actually very subtle.


Sometimes its the subtle things that get her cloths off!

Again my point is you have something to offer it will alway be up to your old lady to come along and enjoy the ride.....at least she knows there is a ride to betaken...

Her dismissing your advances just tells me there is alot more then what appears and I would quitely investigate my old ladies loyality.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

tracyishere said:


> He can huff and puff and I will blow. But don't be sniffing me it's just wrong.


so when I walk around Mrs. the -guy and sniff her butt ...just to say hellow makes me a dog?:rofl:

My point is a guy has to have a certian additude that all comes back to why they got together in the 1st place, and in a figure of speach OP sniffing his chick makes her feel wanted by him...

Am I wrong?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

the guy said:


> so when I walk around Mrs. the -guy and sniff her butt ...just to say hellow makes me a dog?:rofl:
> 
> My point is a guy has to have a certian additude that all comes back to why they got together in the 1st place, and in a figure of speach OP sniffing his chick makes her feel wanted by him...
> 
> Am I wrong?


I don't think I've ever been sniffed... Thank you God!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> I don't think I've ever been sniffed... Thank you God!


Hum..interesting


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

edbopc said:


> Hum..interesting


Put the clothes pin on that nose Ed!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

the guy said:


> so when I walk around Mrs. the -guy and sniff her butt ...just to say hellow makes me a dog?:rofl:
> 
> My point is a guy has to have a certian additude that all comes back to why they got together in the 1st place, and in a figure of speach OP sniffing his chick makes her feel wanted by him...
> 
> Am I wrong?


I guess it depends on the chick?

Scent is very important to me. I can smell when my kids are sick and I can smell the difference between bacterial and viral sickness...yes I know it's very strange and no I've never met anyone else who I can scent like this, just my kids.

Anyway, so a man sniffing me and growling his approval....oh yes!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

the guy said:


> Sometimes its the subtle things that get her cloths off!
> 
> Again my point is you have something to offer it will alway be up to your old lady to come along and enjoy the ride.....at least she knows there is a ride to betaken...
> 
> Her dismissing your advances just tells me there is alot more then what appears and I would quitely investigate my old ladies loyality.


I think instead of my wife being LD she may be No D. Sad but true.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

How old is your wife Ed?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

tracyishere said:


> I don't think I've ever been sniffed... Thank you God!


Ok my point was... taking action that shows one is interested in their spouse.

ed, start showing your old lady that she is in fact a women and not just a wife.
Do you think when she is out with the girls and maybe all those swinging penises threat her like a wife? Hell no! she gets off on the attention...so using the word "sniffing" is just an analogy to showing your old lady you want her.

Show her you have game!

Hell brother those vampires out there hit on your old lady and you can play the same game....its phucking confidence my man.

I'll stop using the word "sniffing" and change it to "hit on".

Make sence? 

You sir will be best served by showing confidence...or dominance or what ever...chick dig confident men!

And sniffing their butts is just away to say hellow:rofl:


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> I guess it depends on the chick?
> 
> Scent is very important to me. I can smell when my kids are sick and I can smell the difference between bacterial and viral sickness...yes I know it's very strange and no I've never met anyone else who I can scent like this, just my kids.
> 
> Anyway, so a man sniffing me and growling his approval....oh yes!


I can smell when my kids are lying ...so lets get back to point..do you think OP's old lady wants to be dominated or is she ILYBNILWY kind of thing


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

edbopc said:


> I think instead of my wife being LD she may be No D. Sad but true.


Again read the book I mentioned. It may help with your sex rank and how your old lady sees you know and what you can do to change her perception of you. Build up your sex rank.

Dude read the book!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

the guy said:


> Again read the book I mentioned. It may help with your sex rank and how your old lady sees you know and what you can do to change her perception of you. Build up your sex rank.
> 
> Dude read the book!


Skip the chapter on butt sniffs though.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

tracyishere said:


> Skip the chapter on butt sniffs though.


Really!!!!!!!


We are going there again?

 lets leave dogs out of this and help OP.

Granted I started it but lets move on and help.

sorry for the thread jack ed...tracy called me out and had to respond


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> How old is your wife Ed?


She is 49


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband is just not the type to dominate.. My very 1st thread here was this >> 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-ma...inate-enough-wives-who-how-reverse-roles.html

I have a more aggressive personality type over him, I do enjoy taking charge.. and he loves that.. .so I guess we're backwards ...though I would ENJOY this now & then...(and wanted it more strongly a few yrs back...this has passed as my sex drive calmed it's jets)....

This has been a struggle for him to pull off. He is more a mutually satisfying sensual "making Love" man. Which I also dearly love...so long as he has *desire*, and wants to BE there... I can easily live with this. 

The rest is a little fantasy for me... and that's Ok.


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband is just not the type to dominate.. My very 1st thread here was this >>
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-ma...inate-enough-wives-who-how-reverse-roles.html
> 
> ...



I swear I could have written that post you linked to...verbatim. I wish I could be more accepting like you have stated in this post. I don't know if this is something I can let go of. How did you do it?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Going to find out if my wife wants dominated on my anniversary later this month.....


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Go for it Ed!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

all I have to lose is confidence and my head if she knocks it off


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

lovemylife said:


> The reason that romance novels are so popular:
> 
> The men are strong, dominant types.
> They are passionate and skilled.
> ...


I never read this till now but it makes sense, my wife reads all those romance novels, the dirty ones most of the time.:scratchhead:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Definitely read some books she has read, ed.

Find out what she is fantasizing about.

You may not find out any type of game plan for what you might try in the bedroom...but you will get a glimpse into what has been rolling around in her head.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Absolutely Ed! Read every one you can!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I usually look and see what book title is and look it up on amazon, some are pretty hot for sure, I gotta find a t shirt I can rip off of her, I already found the open crotch thong she never wore I bought her years ago, can't find the bra to it but I will demand she put in on for a short time anyway...


----------

